# new



## amcs (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks for the replies to my last post. we have been looking for a sperm donation privately, but with no luck. we are now looking at clinics, but would prefer to use someone we know as then we would know family history, i.e. genetics, etc. 
We have had our ups and downs, my partner would prefer we adopted as i am stressed with trying to find a donation; then months can go by without no progression. 
Looking through this site has given us a lift! 
Thanks again for the replies.
A.x


----------

